# Mathews Cam Timing ?



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes they want to be parallel. Or darn near. You twist/untwist either the string or cable. Yes it will have some impact on DL. Which way does it need to go?


----------



## bakejr (Sep 1, 2008)

Thaey are aiming more at the grip.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

So it is under-rotated. Untwisting the string or twisting the cable will get it moving in the right direction. If untwisting the string remember to do equal number of untwists on each end of the string to keep the twists in balance. It will help minimize peep rotation. But first, hows the DL and Lbs?
If you want more lbs and DL twist the cable, if not, untwist both ends of the string.


----------



## bakejr (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, I've spent some time with the bow press. I shortened the cable about 6 turns and lengthened the sting 4 turns on each end. Timing looks good, brace height is 7.5". The data I found on MQ1 stated 37" ata but mine is 36.5" limb bolt are about a half a turn from bottom. Is this ok? I won't be able to shoot it till tom. DL is ok

thx for the help.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Brace height, draw lenth, lbs, and cam rotation is what your after.


----------

